# emerge mysql --> emake || die "emake failed"

## flick

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne mysql emergen:

emerge -av dev-db/mysql

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1  USE="perl ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5  0 kB 

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

Aber leider bekomme ich folgende Fehler:

```

...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1/work/mysql/bdb'

cd build_unix && make all

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1/work/mysql/bdb/build_unix'

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/dist/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT  -DDBUG_OFF -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1   ../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/dist/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT  -DDBUG_OFF -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1   ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/dist/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -DDBUG_OFF -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c -o bt_compare.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/dist/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -DDBUG_OFF -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 ../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c -o mut_pthread.o

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:8:23: Fehler: db_config.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:43:23: Fehler: db_config.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:53:20: Fehler: db_int.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:21:20: Fehler: db_int.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c: In Funktion »__db_pthread_mutex_init«:

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:66: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB_ENV«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:67: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB_MUTEX«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:82: Fehler: »MUTEX_MPOOL« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:82: Fehler: (Jeder nicht deklarierte Bezeichner wird nur einmal aufgeführt

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:82: Fehler: für jede Funktion in der er auftritt.)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:83: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »unary *«

In file included from ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:54:

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:69: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_LSN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:111: Fehler: »DB_IV_BYTES« ist hier nicht deklariert (nicht in einer Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:112: Fehler: »DB_MAC_KEY« ist hier nicht deklariert (nicht in einer Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:225: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_LSN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:291: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_LSN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:478: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »db_pgno_t«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:498: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »db_pgno_t«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:539: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »db_indx_t«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:562: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »db_indx_t«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:601: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »db_indx_t«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_page.h:630: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »db_pgno_t«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:83: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »memset« erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:94: Fehler: »MUTEX_THREAD« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:94: Fehler: »DB_ENV_PRIVATE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:95: Fehler: »DB_ENV_THREAD« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:96: Fehler: »MUTEX_IGNORE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:187: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:192: Fehler: »MUTEX_INITED« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c: In Funktion »__db_pthread_mutex_lock«:

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:208: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB_ENV«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:209: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB_MUTEX«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:214: Fehler: »DB_ENV_NOLOCKING« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:214: Fehler: »MUTEX_IGNORE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:218: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:219: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:222: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:225: Fehler: »MUTEX_SELF_BLOCK« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:226: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:227: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:227: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:238: Fehler: »EINTR« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:242: Fehler: »ETIMEDOUT« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:243: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:249: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:251: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:256: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:269: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:270: Fehler: »EFAULT« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:274: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:275: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:277: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:278: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:278: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:280: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:290: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c: In Funktion »__db_pthread_mutex_unlock«:

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:307: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB_ENV«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:308: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB_MUTEX«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:312: Fehler: »DB_ENV_NOLOCKING« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:312: Fehler: »MUTEX_IGNORE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:320: Fehler: »MUTEX_SELF_BLOCK« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:321: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:324: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:326: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:330: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:335: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:336: Fehler: »EFAULT« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c: In Funktion »__db_pthread_mutex_destroy«:

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:351: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB_MUTEX«

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:355: Fehler: »MUTEX_IGNORE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../mutex/mut_pthread.c:358: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

make[3]: *** [mut_pthread.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

In file included from ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:55:

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:132: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »db_indx_t«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:190: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »__DBC_INTERNAL«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:259: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »db_pgno_t«

In file included from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:317,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:55:

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_auto.h:8: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_auto.h:26: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_auto.h:40: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_auto.h:53: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_auto.h:66: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_auto.h:77: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_auto.h:93: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_auto.h:104: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_auto.h:119: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

In file included from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:318,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:55:

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:9: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:10: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:11: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:12: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:13: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:15: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:16: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:17: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:18: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:19: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:20: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:21: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:22: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:23: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:24: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:25: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:26: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:27: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:28: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:29: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:30: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:31: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:32: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:33: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:34: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:35: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:36: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:37: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:38: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:39: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:40: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:41: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:42: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:43: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:44: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:45: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:46: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:47: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:48: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:49: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:50: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:51: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:52: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:53: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:54: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:55: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:56: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:57: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:58: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:59: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:60: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:61: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:62: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:63: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:64: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:65: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:66: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:67: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:68: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:69: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:70: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:71: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:72: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:73: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:74: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:75: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:76: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:77: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:78: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:79: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:80: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:81: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:82: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:83: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:84: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:85: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:86: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:87: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:88: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:89: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:90: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:91: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:92: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:93: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:94: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:95: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:96: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:97: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:98: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:99: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:100: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:101: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:102: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:103: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:104: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:105: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:106: Fehler: expected »=«, »,«, »;«, »asm« or »__attribute__« before »__bam_total«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:107: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:108: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:109: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:110: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:111: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:112: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:113: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:114: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:115: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:116: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:117: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:118: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:119: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:120: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:121: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:122: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:123: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:124: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:125: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:126: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/btree_ext.h:127: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

In file included from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:319,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:55:

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_am.h:119: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DBC«

In file included from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_am.h:123,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:319,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:55:

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_dispatch.h:56: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_LSN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_dispatch.h:73: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »LIST_ENTRY«

In file included from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_am.h:124,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:319,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:55:

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_auto.h:8: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_auto.h:23: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_auto.h:39: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_auto.h:50: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_auto.h:65: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_auto.h:77: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_auto.h:87: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_auto.h:101: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_auto.h:114: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

In file included from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_am.h:125,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:319,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:55:

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/crdel_auto.h:8: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »DB_TXN«

In file included from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/db_am.h:126,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc/btree.h:319,

                 from ../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:55:

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:9: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:10: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:11: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:12: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:13: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:14: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:15: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:16: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:17: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:18: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:19: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:20: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:21: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:22: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:23: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:24: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:25: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:26: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:27: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:28: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:29: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:30: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:31: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:32: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:33: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:34: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:35: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:36: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:37: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:38: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:39: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:40: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:41: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:42: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:43: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:44: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:45: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:46: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:47: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:48: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:49: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:50: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:51: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:52: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:53: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:54: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:55: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:56: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:57: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:58: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:59: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:60: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:61: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:62: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:63: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:64: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:65: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:66: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:67: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:68: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:69: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:70: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:71: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:72: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:73: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:74: Fehler: expected »=«, »,«, »;«, »asm« or »__attribute__« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:78: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:79: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:80: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:81: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:82: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:83: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:84: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:85: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:86: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:87: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:88: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:89: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:90: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:91: Fehler: expected »=«, »,«, »;«, »asm« or »__attribute__« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:92: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:93: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:94: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers or »...« before »DBT«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:95: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:96: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:98: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:99: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:100: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:101: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:102: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:103: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:104: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:105: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:106: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:107: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:108: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:109: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:110: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:111: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:112: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:114: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:115: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:116: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:117: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:118: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:119: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:120: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:121: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:122: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:123: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:124: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:125: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:126: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:127: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:128: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:129: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:130: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:131: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:132: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:133: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:134: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:135: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:136: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:137: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:138: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:139: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:140: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:141: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:142: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:143: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:144: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:145: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:146: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:147: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:148: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:149: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:150: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:151: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:152: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:153: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:154: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:155: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:157: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:158: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:159: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:160: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:161: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers or »...« before »FILE«

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:162: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:163: Fehler: expected »;«, »,« or »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:164: Warnung: Parameternamen (ohne Typen) in Funktionsdeklaration

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:165: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:167: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:168: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:169: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:170: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:171: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:172: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:173: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:174: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:175: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:176: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:177: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:178: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:179: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:180: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:181: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:182: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:183: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:184: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:185: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:186: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:187: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:188: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:189: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:190: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:191: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:193: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:194: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:195: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:196: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:197: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:198: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:199: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:200: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:201: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:202: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:203: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:204: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:205: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:206: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:207: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:208: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:209: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:210: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:211: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:212: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:213: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:214: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:215: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:216: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:217: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:218: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc_auto/db_ext.h:219: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c: In Funktion »__bam_cmp«:

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:66: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:67: Fehler: expected »=«, »,«, »;«, »asm« or »__attribute__« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:70: Fehler: expected »)« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:76: Fehler: »DBT« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:76: Fehler: (Jeder nicht deklarierte Bezeichner wird nur einmal aufgeführt

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:76: Fehler: für jede Funktion in der er auftritt.)

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:76: Fehler: expected »;« before »pg_dbt«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:91: Fehler: »PAGE« hat kein Element namens »type«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:95: Fehler: »db_indx_t« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:95: Fehler: expected expression before »)« token

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:96: Fehler: »BKEYDATA« hat kein Element namens »type«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:99: Fehler: »pg_dbt« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:99: Fehler: »BKEYDATA« hat kein Element namens »data«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:100: Fehler: »BKEYDATA« hat kein Element namens »len«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:101: Fehler: gerufenes Objekt »func« ist keine Funktion

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:128: Fehler: expected expression before »)« token

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:129: Fehler: »BINTERNAL« hat kein Element namens »type«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:130: Fehler: »BINTERNAL« hat kein Element namens »data«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:132: Fehler: »BINTERNAL« hat kein Element namens »data«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:133: Fehler: »BINTERNAL« hat kein Element namens »len«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:134: Fehler: gerufenes Objekt »func« ist keine Funktion

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:139: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:139: Fehler: »PAGE« hat kein Element namens »pgno«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:146: Fehler: »BOVERFLOW« hat kein Element namens »pgno«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:146: Fehler: »BOVERFLOW« hat kein Element namens »tlen«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:146: Fehler: »__bam_defcmp« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:146: Fehler: »NULL« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c: In Funktion »__bam_defcmp«:

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:157: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:158: Fehler: expected »=«, »,«, »;«, »asm« or »__attribute__« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:163: Fehler: »NULL« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:177: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:177: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:177: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:177: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:178: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:178: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:181: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:181: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c: In Funktion »__bam_defpfx«:

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:192: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers before »DB«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:193: Fehler: expected »=«, »,«, »;«, »asm« or »__attribute__« before »*« token

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:198: Fehler: »NULL« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:201: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:201: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:201: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:201: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:202: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:202: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:210: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:210: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:210: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

../../././bdb/dist/../btree/bt_compare.c:210: Fehler: falsches Typ-Argument von »->«

make[3]: *** [bt_compare.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1/work/mysql/bdb/build_unix'

make[2]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1/work/mysql/bdb'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1/work/mysql'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3565:  Called mysql_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3169:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "emake failed";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-db:mysql-5.0.60-r1:20080706-194257.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc1 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6

.21-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r2-i686-Pentium_III_-Coppermine-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 06 Jul 2008 14:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.12

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf

 /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache cvs distcc distlocks keeptemp keepwork noclean notitles

 parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch us

erpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/  http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ww

w.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/d

ownload/gentoo-mirror/"

INSTALL_MASK=""

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=""

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress -

-force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude

=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdinstall cdpar

anoia cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdread encode examples ffmpeg firefox flac

 fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv innodb ipv6 isdnlog ja

bber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k mbox midi mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses

 nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png posix pppd 

python quicktime readline record reflection samba session sockets spl sqlite3 ssl

 tcpd unicode usb v4l vcd videos vim-syntax vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xine xml 

xorg xsl xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 

cmipci emu10k1  emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 i

ntel8x0m        maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM

_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958

 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm sof

tvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm 

authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz

_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env 

expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_ca

che mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir

 usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL

="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb nc

urses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix d

ummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt   mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon re

ndition s3 s3virge savage       siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v

4l vesa vga via vmware  voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVER

LAY

```

Ich hoffe ich habe alle relevanten Informationen angegeben und es gibt jemand der mir helfen kann. Denn dummerweise sind ettliche andere Programme von mysql abhängig und die kann ich jetzt auch nicht mehr installieren.

Gruß

flick

----------

## schachti

Das sieht nach diesem Bug aus. Probier mal, ob es mit autoconf-2.62-r1 geht.

----------

## flick

Hallo schachti!

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das sieht nach diesem Bug aus. Probier mal, ob es mit autoconf-2.62-r1 geht.

 

Ich habe

```
emerge autoconf
```

ausgeführt und es wurde autoconf-2.62-r1 installiert. Leider ist der Fehler damit nicht behoben, sondern es kommt zu der gleichen Fehlermeldung wie in meinem ersten Post!

Gruß

flick

----------

## flick

Hallo zusammen!

Wie bereits oben geschrieben konnte ich das Problem durch bloßes emergen von autoconf-2.62-r1 nicht lösen. Aber auf andere Art und Weise scheint es zu funktionieren. Ich weiß noch nicht ob er dieses Mal zu Ende kompiliert, denn mein Notebook ist etwas älter. Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall noch posten, ob es funktioniert hat oder nicht.

Aber in der Zwischenzeit könnte mir vielleicht noch jemand erklären warum es so funktioniert, wie es das jetzt scheinbar tut.

Also: Was ich gemacht habe war folgendes:

```

rm -r /var/tmp/portage/dev-db

USE="-berkdb"

emerge dev-db/mysql

```

Die Zeile in der ich die USE-Variable der Bash überschreibe dürfte eigentlich keinen Einfluss auf das Verhalten von emerge ausüben, da ich bereits folgenden Eintrag in meiner "/etc/portage/package.use" hatte:

```
dev-db/mysql -berkdb
```

Und das sich emerge daran hält ist schon aus meinem ersten Post erkennbar:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1  USE="perl ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5  0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Folglich muss es doch an den temporären Dateien gelegen haben, oder?!

Wenn mir das einer erklären kann, dann bitte tue er es!

Und noch eine Frage:

Was ist überhaupt dieses berkdb? Nach dem ganzen Trappel damit wüsste ich jetzt schon gern was das ist und wieso es demnächst aus mysql rausgeschmissen wird?

 *Quote:*   

> (Berkeley DB support is deprecated and will be removed in future versions!)

 

Gruß

Stefan

----------

## Necoro

 *flick wrote:*   

> Was ist überhaupt dieses berkdb?

 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_DB

*heute in "Ich poste nur Links"-Laune ist*

----------

## flick

Wie bereits erwartet ist das Problem damit gelöst!

flick

----------

